# Audiomobile Niche subs..?



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I was always a huge fan of Audiomobile subwoofers when they were the new hotness a decade ago. I am reconing one of my old EVO 12's currently and I got on archive.org to look up the original specs for the sub to compare my new ones, and I happen to notice a sub that must have completely flew under my radar.

Welcome to Auto Sound & Security


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

They were TC/Audiopulse built?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

It appears so from what I can see in the tiny pictures. They are described as sealed/infinite baffle subs and were coated white. It would be interesting to see if anybody had ever used one before.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

That is interesting, didn't know that sub even existed. Very much enjoyed the pair of EVO 12s that I had for a few months though.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmm... I never knew those existed. I had a pair of MASS 12s sealed with 1.2k watts & they were my all-time favorite sub setup until I got the pair of AEIB15s. I still have three of the MASS 12s for future projects.


----------

